# My Girlfriend



## CowetaLonghorn (Jun 15, 2013)

Had to brag a little on my beautiful GF. Couple pics from the bar last night.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Jun 15, 2013)

She doesnt know I took the pics


----------



## lineman101 (Jun 15, 2013)

*G f*

Hope she knows she's your GF


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Jun 15, 2013)

lineman101 said:


> Hope she knows she's your GF



Haha!


----------



## XIronheadX (Jun 15, 2013)

That's my wife *(%&*&$


----------



## hummdaddy (Jun 15, 2013)

could be stalker or PI work


----------



## cornpile (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice


----------



## rip18 (Jun 16, 2013)

Does she know you got 'em yet???


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 16, 2013)

You may be in trouble if she finds out!


----------



## wareagle700 (Jun 16, 2013)

How long you been "seeing" her? Haha.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Jun 20, 2013)

You guys are awful. lol


----------



## Shug (Jun 20, 2013)

Your not stalking her. She is your future wife, She just don't know it yet


----------



## carver (Jun 21, 2013)

Lucky guy


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jun 22, 2013)

Haven't got up the nerve to actually talk to her yet....


----------



## Knotwild (Jun 22, 2013)

How do I know she is your GF and not just some girl in a bar?


----------

